# Short-2



## pete (Jan 27, 2004)

i've been experimenting with the "up-block/middle knuckle rake" technique within short-2, and have come up with another twist.

first off, i'll say that i was taught the application on the first side as being against a right step through punch, and the technique as a rear twist, unwind into left up block, wide kneel, with the right middle knuckle raking down from the bladder to the groin.

i'm not totally comfortable with the practicality of this, and the vunerabilty to getting kicked in the face. The bigger question being, why drop into a wide kneel while turning into a step through right? 

another way of looking at it may be against a wrist grab. the previous technique, taken from opening cowl, has your left arm extended from a punch. say it is grabbed by your opponents left hand... you draw it back and regrab in the transitional cat, then lock his wrist with your right on the 'cup and saucer'.  twist and continue to extend his arm upwards and towards 6:00 (in what appears to be the upblock) while unwinding from your twist. your right hand slides up from the wrist to lock the arm at the elbow then the shoulder. the right wide kneel is used to check and buckle his left knee from the rear, and (get this) the middle knuckle rake comes down his spine to the lower back. this can be used to apply pressure to the mingmen, or door of life, an obstuct the flow of his chi. it hurts too!

the only flaw i've see so far is the middle knuckle rake has to be adjusted to about 7:30 rather than 6:00.

thoughts?

pete


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Pete 

Methinks you're thinking to hard 

The transition with the twist stance into the upper block  and downward rake is to Get Under the punch with your block, hence the wide kneel.  As you settle into your stance (Wide Kneel), you're utilizing Torque and Marriage of Gravity, Your upper block is in position for the punch coming in,(deflection) meanwhile you are now able to inflict pain using the downward mid. knuckle rake. 
Short 2 as are all the forms-Tools.  Each fundamental of each belt is located  in that belt level form.  Purple belt teaches the twist stance, wide kneel, close kneel  etc. and now we get to use a tool such as Short 2 combining these.
For the first time in a form we are now stepping Into our opponent instead of away. We now are utilizing all 8 angles of attacks.

Depending on our height of our attackers will depend on where the rake begins and ends.  But since the forms are not really meant to be used as a Defense.....

Just my thoughts,

Respectfully
Tess


----------



## pete (Jan 27, 2004)

hi tess... thanks for your thoughts!

what you say is the way i learned it, and have practiced with that intent for the past 4 or 5 years!  i guess there's always been something that just didn't seem right, but for the most part i just kept going with it.   maybe a light went on, or more likely because i am now teaching the form to a orange belt in my school, my mind went back to it.  i guess it just looks like your leaving yourself exposed to a kick, or it may be the knuckle rake down the front might be going over some soft spots, and can be easily canceled or regrabbed by your opponents left (or non-punching) hand.  

either way, i have given it some thought (i don't think too much), with other scenarios.  this one seems to work, and puts function into the transitions, stances, and strikes.  it also keeps the attacker in check relative to depth width and height, and maintains your position of sanctuary.

try to visualize it through, give it a chance, and if you can try it on a training partner... and please let me know what you think!

I believe that there are several applications buried within all our forms and sets, and hidden moves laced throughout our techniques... i'd like to know if i dug up a treasure or to keep digging!

pete.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 27, 2004)

Leave the poor form alone!

Try delivering the middle knuckle just above the sternum, and raking down the opponent's midline.

You might also want to consider the footwork--buckles, etc...

And one general thing you prob'ly already throught of--all the moves have multiple applications. This will also help with the punched-inna-face issue, I think maybe.

Liked the wrist-lock thingy...


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 27, 2004)

Very good Bunkai Pete. I think that's the term the Japnese use for putting application to their kata.

It's all good stuff...


----------



## Doc (Jan 27, 2004)

Consider there are multiple interpretations of American Kenpo Forms predicated on a variety of variable factors that include among others, the knowledge level of the interpretation and the interpretor.

I have seen different ideas expressed based on the assumption of eluding a punch. I was taught somewhat differently. It was explained to me that, because you are moving into your opponent, this was only an elementary understanding of this controversial move, and not the most prudent answer to the punching question.

Once again, level of knowledge is paramount and I offer two of the lower multiple interpretations used in our curriculum. 

The first suggests you are stepping into and under your attacker to strike upward with your upward strike/block to the tip of the mandable and the "conception terminus," followed by a right inward downward hammer-fist to the "paricardium." The combination, targets, and timing being devastatingly incapacitating causing a PMD or "knockout."

The second explores a wrist seizure from the rear where the attacker is seizing your left hand with their left to momemtarily control, followed by a possible right punch.

The reverse cover footwork turns you and allows for a counter-seize of their wrist as you unpivot controling their width and canceling the punch, turning and torquing their arm, and following with your inward downward hammering movement as a strike to TW 11 or to to break their seizing arm. A kick is also inserted in application to the inside of the leg at K-9.

Obviously there is more to each of these applications but this a quick simplistic overview for discussion purposes.

While I am at it, a discusion on another forum spoke of an encounter Ed Parker had in "prison" where he interacted with a prisoner, forcing him into a cell. For the record the story is true, however it was not a "prison" but a holding facility in Los Angeles County and he was with me when it occurred on a tour of the location and taking notes for an "arrest and control" project.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> **snip
> 
> The first suggests you are stepping into and under your attacker to strike upward with your upward strike/block to the tip of the mandable and the "conception terminus," followed by a right inward downward hammer-fist to the "paricardium." The combination, targets, and timing being devastatingly incapacitating causing a PMD or "knockout."
> *


*
From what I'm understanding, the upward strike is going to the lower jaw, (Mandible) and the hammerfist to the membrane surrounding the heart and large blood vessels..(Pericardium) I could see where that would be damaging indeed. 




			*snip
The reverse cover footwork turns you and allows for a counter-seize of their wrist as you unpivot controling their width and canceling the punch, turning and torquing their arm, and following with your inward downward hammering movement as a strike to TW 11 or to to break their seizing arm. A kick is also inserted in application to the inside of the leg at K-9.
		
Click to expand...

Would you clarify the TW 11 and K-9 to those of us that are not familiar with those terms please.



			*snip*
Obviously there is more to each of these applications but this a quick simplistic overview for discussion purposes.
		
Click to expand...

*
Thanks 

Tess


----------



## Doc (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *From what I'm understanding, the upward strike is going to the lower jaw, (Mandible) and the hammerfist to the membrane surrounding the heart and large blood vessels..(Pericardium) I could see where that would be damaging indeed.
> *



Tip of the mandible. Very specific.



> Would you clarify the TW 11 and K-9 to those of us that are not familiar with those terms please.
> Tess [/B]



"TW-11" or "The 11th nerve on the Triple Warmer Meridian" 
"K-9" or "The 9th nerve on the Kidney Meridian"


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Doc


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Me thinks the codes are difficult.


----------



## Doc (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Me thinks the codes are difficult.
> 
> *


They are. They are learned coincidently in conjunction with proper body mechanics as the primary emphasis. Fuction as a warrior first, and a scholar second over time with acquired experience and knowledge. To attempt to do both at the same time is foolish.


----------



## pete (Jan 31, 2004)

> Me thinks the codes are difficult. - Goldendragon7



difficult only for who hasn't been taught :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pete _*
> difficult only for who hasn't been taught :asian:
> *



How true, but then again ........ he likes me to be kept in the dark about some things!

:rofl:


----------

